# Instanz kaputt gepatcht?



## DerBuuhmann (14. März 2009)

Hiho,

Vor ca. einer Woche habe ich mich für den Quest Accident in die Instanz Ystra-Labyrinth begeben. Die Quest ist für Level 37 und mit meiner 6er Gruppe haben wir dann auch den ersten "Flügel" gesäubert.
Die Instanz ist ein bisschen anders aufgebaut als die "normalen" Dungeons. Der Trash respawnt sehr schnell und zwischendurch warten immerwieder Elite-Mops auf die Gruppe. Hat man den ersten Abschnitt bewältigt, kommt man durch ein Portal sozusagen aufs zweite "Level". Damals haben wir versucht diesen Flügel zu bewältigen sind aber kläglich gescheitert, da es dort nur so von Elite-Mops wimmelte. Wir haben dann die Guppe aufgelöst und als ich versucht habe die Instant zu verlassen, bin ich versehentlich durch ein falsches Portal gelaufen und habe dort dann den eigentlichen Quest-Boss enteckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Der hat mich dan auch gleich aus dem leben befördert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...)

Heute wollt ich die Instanz nochmal versuchen und habe auch gleich eine Gruppe gefunden. Nach kurzer Einweisung gings auf die 1. Trashgruppe los. 5 oder 6 Non-elite 35er Skellete, die man vor dem Patch mit 2 AE-Zaubern wegbrutzeln konnte. 
Wir hatten 2 volle 6-Mann Gruppen mit einem Leveldurchschnitt von ca.39. Ich hau meinen AOE-Phönix raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und darf rund eine Sekunde später meinem Charakter bei der Sterbe-Animation zugucken. Hmmm... Vielleicht hatte ich bloss Pech und mein Schild ist gerade ausgelaufen und die hatten alle nen Crit..., denk ich mir... 
Nächste Mop-Gruppe. 3 Untote. Ich habe mein vollgeskilltes Schild drauf (lvl 39) und zieh von einem lvl 37er Non-Elite die Aggro. 1-Hit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nach unendlichen Sterbeorgien bei denen jeder, Tanks eingeschlossen, mehrmals die Radieschen von unten betrachten durfte, kommt das 1. Elite-Pferdchen in Sicht. Tank haut drauf. Lvl 37er Elite Pferdchen haut zurück. Trotz Priesterschild halbes Leben weg. Fernkämpfer zieht Aggro. Pferdchen charged in die Gruppe. Alle Stoffies und einige Lederträger fallen sofort um. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur knapp entgeht die Gruppe den Wipe und trotz stellenweise enormen Rep-kosten machen wir weiter. Zahllose Leichen später kommen wir zu einer Stele kurz vor Ende des 1.Flügels an der wir 2 Mopgruppen auf einmal pullen. Der Lagg in der gesamten Instanz war schon hart, aber hier sieht jeder aus der Party nur noch Standbilder. Kurz darauf gibts einen d/c der gesamten Party und nach dem einloggen war die Gruppe komplett aufgelöst.

Frage: Gibt es irgendwelche Pläne für einen Hotfix oder ähnliches in nächster Zeit? Denn so kann man diese Instanz unter lvl 45 garantiert nicht duchspielen...
          Ich würde nähmlich gerne weiter in INstanzen gehen ohne 20mal erfolgslos zu wipen-.-


----------



## Turjal (17. März 2009)

Instanzen sind selbst nach dem gestrigen Patch immer noch zu schwer (imba).

Waren gestern in der Necro mit 6 Mann alles über LvL 40 und sind schon an den ersten Moobs gescheitet.

Und das soll ne Instanz für 35er sein ??? Ich hacke das mal ab den als 50er brauch ich nicht mehr 35 Sachen zu farmen.....

Wird Zeit das die an den Moobs grad in den Instanzen mal bissl mit der Stellschrasube drehen.


----------



## Gerdalf (29. März 2009)

Meine erfahrungen bislang...man schafft alles mit genug tries...jede instanz hat einen schwierrigkeitsgrad ähnlich des Schlangenschreins in Wow-Bc man muss lange genug üben und dann schafft man es jeden try mehr prozente runterzukloppen. Nur inwiefern ein Instanzaufenthalt von 6-8 Stunden sinnvoll ist...kann ich kaum beantworten ;D.


----------



## hoti82 (30. März 2009)

ist es auch nicht hat man damals an mauradon oder der BRD in wow gesehn die instanzen wurden gemieden auch wenn die drops super waren. leider. ich denke der entwickler wird sie in geraumer zeit abschwächen beschwert euch doch mal bei ihnen im forum. wenn genug sicht dort beschweren änderen sie es^^


----------



## DerBuuhmann (11. April 2009)

Naja das meint ich damit eigentlich gar nicht. Klar gibts schwere Instanzen bei denen man öfter whiped aber diese Instanz ist tatsächlich für eine Gruppe dieses Levels unschaffbar. Man könnte da zu 20st rein gehen und trotzdem nichtmal bis zum Boss kommen.


----------



## WR^Velvet (12. April 2009)

DerBuuhmann schrieb:


> Naja das meint ich damit eigentlich gar nicht. Klar gibts schwere Instanzen bei denen man öfter whiped aber diese Instanz ist tatsächlich für eine Gruppe dieses Levels unschaffbar. Man könnte da zu 20st rein gehen und trotzdem nichtmal bis zum Boss kommen.



Den Fuchsbau würd ich in der prioritätenliste der zu erledigenden Inis erst mal ganz weit hinten anstellen.
Die Elitemobs im 2. Floor verpassen meinem 50/50 Knight noch 1k+ Hits.
Von den Bossen mal ganz zu schweigen, ich mein das sind graue Mobs für mich.
Nicht nur das sich die Ini FPS Mäßig anfühlt wie nen next gen Game auf nem 486er, auch die Mobs dort sind viel zu hart.
Mystic Altar ist da um nen vielfaches einfacher.

Einfach abwarten bis die Ini irgend wann mal spielbar ist.


----------



## lordaniel (24. Juni 2009)

Mittlerweile ist es definitiv nicht mehr so...Fuchsspurenhöhle ist mit mehr als 25 Leuten gut machbar (auch wenn die schwer zu finden sind), aber Level 40 oder höher sollte man da schon sein, einfach ist es dennoch nicht. Nekro ist auch recht gut machbar...ein 50er Tank und sonst 38+ Leute reichen da vollkommen aus- wenn der Priester was drauf hat muss der Tank auch nciht 50 sein.

Soweit,
der Daniel


----------



## HP00 (30. Juni 2009)

Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das Necro zu schwer ist - ich war mit 4er Gruppe drin . 2 40er - der Rest etwa 35 und wir sind durch .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havoc1985 (30. Juni 2009)

Kurz gesagt mit dem heutigen Patch soll laut der Patch Notes die Fuchsspurenhöhle angepasst worden sein. Schauen wir mal ob das stimmt


----------



## Kerna (10. August 2009)

Alle Inis in denen ich bis jetzt drin war sind zu Meistern!
Und in Highlvl inis sollte man sowieso als 50/50 rein und nicht als 50/10 oder sowas in der Art 
das bringt es nicht wirklich...

Was würde passieren wenn die Inis abgeschwächt werden???
mhh jeder lowlvl-gamer würde mit Lila-Items rum rennen und diese würden an Wert verlieren.


>>Eine Ini ist erst zu schwer wenn selbst eine eingespielte 50/50 Gruppe mehrmals dran scheitert<<


----------



## _Heartless_ (1. Januar 2010)

es kommt drauf an wie man in solche inis geht. Ich geh in die inis nur mit einer gruppe die: 
1. Die instanz kennt (wenn der Boss nur um sich rum AoE schden macht -> keine schurken oder krieger. Nur der Tank steht vorne) 
2. *Team Speak hat* (für ne bessere Absprache)
3. mit den Gedanken nicht vor dem Bosskill schon beim Loot sind (wenn auch nur ein Tank oder Heiler abgelenkt ist gehts in die Hose)(Bei den DD's ist es nicht ganz so schlimm).

Wenn das alles stimmt in einer Gruppe kann nur noch ein Stromausfall alles Vernichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dumdideididum (11. Januar 2010)

Ich hoffe das die Macher von ROM nich so reagieren wie Blizzard.....Die würden jetzt nach dem Geheule alle Insen so leicht machen das auch ja alle da durchkommen ....und schwupdiwup hätten wir ein ähnlich langweiliges MMO wie WOW .
Also bitte .... sucht euch ne gute Gilde oder versucht euch anders zu verbessern aber heult nich alles kaputt wie bei WOW .
Und wenn man ne Inse nich schafft , im Highlevel bereich ...was solls ... 
es gibt eben immer bessere ...

In dem Sinne




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

